# 11 months on clomid then BFP



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello
I have just got my first BFP on the 11th month of clomid - I just wanted to post on the clomid thread to say don't give up hope if it doesn't happen in the first few months on clomid, not to say it won't happen later.

Also I tested 4 days before AF due, and got a BFN, then BFP on AF due day, so don't test early! 

Good luck clomid girls  

katedoll


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Well done Katedoll, thats great news. Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Katedoll congratulations hunny, hoping you have a happy healthy 8 months ahead of you  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)




----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for posting and giving us all hope XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news!!
I'm curious to know how you got docs to let you stay on it that long, I'm in the middle of 2nd month and they gave me the impression that if I don't get pg after the 3rd round they'd move on...though I've heard giving it up to 6 months is pretty standard...

congrats again!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey.....fantastic news !!

Make sure you add it to the BFP & Bubbs thread on this clomid board as I think it's great to see that Clomid can work, even if it takes a little longer than you'd like, gives positivity to all those who are just starting clomid but also those other ladies who've been taking it for a few months and not got that elusive BFP just yet !  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Congratulations.....and here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

16crab said:


> Great news!!
> I'm curious to know how you got docs to let you stay on it that long, I'm in the middle of 2nd month and they gave me the impression that if I don't get pg after the 3rd round they'd move on...though I've heard giving it up to 6 months is pretty standard...
> 
> congrats again!!


Hiya crab16
Well I was under one consultant who prescribed me 50mg (is it mg, I'm not sure?) for 3 months. The we left it for around 6 months after those first 3 months didn't work. Then we were referred to a different consultant, and she gave me 6 months on 100mg, which again didn't work, but I had 21 day progesterone tests which showed I ovulated. Then we went back, and I was pushing for IUI and to move onto the next stage, and she said it was unexplained infertility as my DP semen analysis was fine and I was ovulating. I think we didn't hit it off on the right foot and she said I was being impatient, and should perserve with the clomid and gave me another 3 months on 100mg. (Thinking back, I don't think took her time to read my notes to realise the first consultant had already given me 3 months before).

I have heard you definitely shouldn't be on clomid 12 months plus and there are contraindications re certain conditions to look out for later in life, so I'm going to be wary of that.

good luck clomid girls


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Huge congratulations hun on your BFP!!

Nikki


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nicky xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hunny that is wonderful news   
Cat x


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Heyy!

  on your fab 
Its great to hear your news!..I'm on my 3rd cycle of 100mg Clomid, and was just about to give up, coz i feel like it hasn't worked this cycle.
You've given me some hope to keep on trying  atleast for the next three months if the doc would allow me! 
seaweed


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations, it's fab to hear it can work x


----------

